# Halloween party date?



## Schizodeluxe (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi. Just wondering on years where Halloween falls during the weekday like this year, which weekend do most people tend to throw a halloween party, the weekend before or after? Last year I did it on November 3rd and thought it was a bit strange at first as halloween was done and dusted by that time. This year I was thinking on October 26th. Is this considered too early?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I think the 26th would be perfect and not too early.
I agree with you on the November date....just missed the height of the holiday excitement before disappearing for the year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I always go the weekend before. October stills feels like Halloween where November feels like turkey. Cannot figure why.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Our party/haunt is always the Saturday before Halloween...works out fine, and gives everyone a chance to do something else on the 31st


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hard one to call, some people do their parties the weekend before, and some the weekend after. I would think if you decide to do the weekend after, you would have to keep all your decor up, when most people have either taken them down or have started to during the time between Halloween and the coming weekend.

It would also depend on your guest list on how many can attend the weekend before and how many would attend the weekend after. If it was me, I would go with the weekend before. After Halloween most people are kicking it into high gear for Thanksgiving and Chirstmas holidays.


----------



## Schizodeluxe (Aug 18, 2013)

OK thanx guys. Sounds like before Halloween is the way to go. Makes sense as it leads into Halloween which is perfect really. October 26th it is!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

We do our adult party on the Friday before Halloween. We used to do it on the Saturday before but we seem to have less conflicts on Friday. We then have our open house for kids, family and neighbors on the Sunday before.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

We have all of our parties (kids & adults) before Halloween. For some reason it just seems to flow better that way. The kids have all told me that they know it is getting closer to Halloween when I have their party. Kinda lets them try out their costumes.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm probably the only one in the world to have Halloween ON Halloween. If you have to leave to get home, fine. The party will be fun and we'll go Trick-or-Treating. No drinking if you don't want to. And I'll schedule the festivities to done by a decent hour. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Some years I have done it 2 weekends before. Too many other parties/ events here in town. (The Las Vegas Strip is just 30min. away) Sometimes having it right before Halloween can be exhausting.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I always throw my party the Saturday before. Never on Halloween. To busy answering the door that night. Even if Halloween falls on a Saturday. So the 26th is perfect.


----------



## turbotona (Oct 18, 2012)

my friend and i throw a party every year. we have found that if we do it the weekend before, not many will show up due to all the bars and everyone having parties. we are doing ours the 19th this year. we did it like that last year and had a great turnout


----------



## circe257 (Sep 29, 2013)

I would say two weeks before would be perfect - the 19th. Gives everyone an opportunity to participate in trick or treating (not everyone does it on Halloween - a lot of places do it the weekend before) and other festivities.


----------



## MilesD (Oct 4, 2013)

A week before Halloween is fine I think. Throwing the party 1-2 days prior to it is a big mistake, trust me


----------



## adrian.t (Oct 4, 2013)

One party before and another party after...it is possible?


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine is always the 3rd sat of October. Some yrs that date is mid October, sometimes later. But my friends/family count on it and can schedule for it each yr that way. It avoids trick or treat night so friends with kids can still have that night free for them and it makes a fun and early way to start the season for the friends I have at least. Trick or Treat in my town is always the Sat before Halloween so is seldom ON Halloween. I've found the most people that are available though to be the 3rd sat of october. Whatever works best for the majority of your guests is what's best for you. It would seem a little strange to me though in November.


----------

